# Bulgarian: ела



## Dunav

Hello.

Does anyone know whence this word (*eла - ela*) originates? It's really very commonly used in Bulgarian to mean "come here", but it doesn't sound like a native slavic word. Is it maybe greek or Turkish in origin?

Много благодаря!


----------



## Arath

It's of Greek origin - *έλα*, *ελάτε*, the imperative of *έρχομαι*: http://cooljugator.com/gr/έρχομαι


----------



## DarkChild

I always thought it was the imperative of идвам. Otherwise, I can't think of an imperative deriving of идвам.


----------



## Arath

*Ела* and *елате* are the imperative forms of *дойда*, but they were borrowed from Greek, we don't say *дойди/дойдете*. The imperative of *идвам* is *идвай*/*идвайте*. *έρχομαι *is the Greek word for *дойда*.


----------



## DarkChild

Oh, I see now. Дойди is used in archaic and religious texts, though. I've seen it written in an Adventist church.


----------



## marco_2

So the song _Дойди ми, дойди Стоянке _is Macedonian?


----------



## DarkChild

Folklore songs are written in dialects, not Standard Bulgarian. Even new folklore songs are written that way. I searched for that song and is from the Macedonian region (one of the seven ethno-folklore regions of Bulgaria).


----------



## iobyo

marco_2 said:


> So the song _Дойди ми, дойди Стоянке _is Macedonian?



That's a Bulgarian cover version. The original (_Дојди ми, Стојанке_) was composed and performed during the Yugoslav era.



DarkChild said:


> (one of the  seven ethno-folklore regions of Bulgaria)


----------



## DarkChild

iobyo said:


> That's a Bulgarian cover version. The original (_Дојди ми, Стојанке_) was composed and performed during the Yugoslav era.


Maybe, I hadn't even heard of it before.

I don't know why you're rolling your eyes. Bulgaria does have seven folklore regions with very distinct music, dances, dress and traditions, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Zaldozum

I would roll my eyes too if I came across people who have deluded themselves into thinking they have the right to claim the culture and history of their neighbours.


----------



## Kartof

Yea I know what you mean  

Though seriously, it's difficult to differentiate the cultural regions in the Balkan peninsula and national boundaries are a poor way to differentiate them.  Much more of the culture in the region is common than people realize.  The Pirin region of Bulgaria is considered to be in the region of Macedonia, which is separate from the political entity of the same name.


----------



## DarkChild

Zaldozum said:


> I would roll my eyes too if I came across people who have deluded themselves into thinking they have the right to claim the culture and history of their neighbours.


Funny when that's what has been happening in your country for the last decades.


----------



## Zaldozum

Kartof said:


> Though seriously, it's difficult to differentiate the cultural regions in the Balkan peninsula and national boundaries are a poor way to differentiate them. Much more of the culture in the region is common than people realize. The Pirin region of Bulgaria is considered to be in the region of Macedonia, which is separate from the political entity of the same name.


I agree, there are many similarities shared between Balkan peoples, including Macedonians and Bulgarians, and political boundaries are a poor way to differentiate them. Although cultural spheres overlap, I would argue that the indigenous culture of Pirin is generally closer to that of other Macedonian regions (like those in the republic or the Aegean) than it is to that of Bulgaria. Listen to the music from 'Pirin Fest' or on Bulgarian TV clips where people are singing songs from the Pirin region. It is clearly recognizable as Macedonian and sounds more similar to the music from the Macedonian republic than the music north of Sofia. Just like similarities, there are also many differences of opinion among Balkan peoples. I did not come here to discuss these issues, my primary aim is to interact with others who have an interest in linguistics. I only intervened in this thread because of the arrogant comment made by DarkChild.


			
				DarkChild said:
			
		

> Funny when that's what has been happening in your country for the last decades.


I am quite confident that your delusional perception on Macedonians can be easily refuted. But this isn't a political or historical forum as far as I am aware, so I don't see the need to engage in such a discussion. Just don't disrespect other nationalities. I don't think this is an unreasonable request. There are plenty of other websites and forums where rabid anti-Macedonian 'types' can get together and foam at the mouth while insulting their neighbour. This is not the place.


----------



## iobyo

Come on, guys. Let's not do this here.


----------



## sokol

Moderator note:
As has been mentioned, this is not the place to discuss politics. Please concentrate purely on the *linguistic* dimension of the original question. Thanks!
Cheers
sokol
Moderator Slavic


----------



## Brainiac

Nice song, that _Дојди ми, Стојанке/__Дойди ми, дойди Стоянке_. 

*Music will always keep us together!*  

"Nasmevni se, ne beri gajle, namigni mi, ajde nazdravje..."


----------



## DarkChild

Zaldozum said:


> I agree, there are many similarities shared between Balkan peoples, including Macedonians and Bulgarians, and political boundaries are a poor way to differentiate them. Although cultural spheres overlap, I would argue that the indigenous culture of Pirin is generally closer to that of other Macedonian regions (like those in the republic or the Aegean) than it is to that of Bulgaria. Listen to the music from 'Pirin Fest' or on Bulgarian TV clips where people are singing songs from the Pirin region. It is clearly recognizable as Macedonian and sounds more similar to the music from the Macedonian republic than the music north of Sofia. Just like similarities, there are also many differences of opinion among Balkan peoples. I did not come here to discuss these issues, my primary aim is to interact with others who have an interest in linguistics. I only intervened in this thread because of the arrogant comment made by DarkChild.
> 
> I am quite confident that your delusional perception on Macedonians can be easily refuted. But this isn't a political or historical forum as far as I am aware, so I don't see the need to engage in such a discussion. Just don't disrespect other nationalities. I don't think this is an unreasonable request. There are plenty of other websites and forums where rabid anti-Macedonian 'types' can get together and foam at the mouth while insulting their neighbour. This is not the place.


It is not an arrogant comment. It is a fact that Bulgaria has 7 ethno-folkloric regions. Pirin Macedonia is one of them. Yes, its music is different from the Shopski area which on it's own is also different from another one of it's neighboring regions - Thrace. That's the beauty of having a diverse heritage. And Pirin Folk is hardly an example of authentic music from the region.
 What you're doing in your posts is exactly what you're accusing me of. Pirin Macedonia is an integral part of Bulgaria - both by territory, culture, and population self-identification. No one is interested in what you "would argue". So the only arrogant and delusional person here is you. 

To the mods: if you're going to enforce rules, enforce them equally. I don't understand why some people are allowed to make their irredentist claims and not get reprimanded by erasing their posts. Unacceptable.
Now let's continue discussing linguistics.


----------



## sokol

Moderator note:
We all know that Bulgarian and Macedonian politics are contradictory concerning some linguistic aspects: if somebody of you would like to discuss this it would be within the scope of this forum, but discussion would have to be strictly about the *linguistic *dimension, politics strictly would have to be kept out of one such discussion.
Also, one such discussion necessarily would have to be put in a new thread - it has no place in this thread, the topic here is "Bulgarian: ела", and nothing else - period. 

I'd rather not try and delete those parts of former posts which might go just that point too far, as it would be very difficult to draw the line. So let's leave it how it is, and I'm asking all of you not to refer to the points made here which are not strictly on topic.
Please try and stick to this, else moderation might be forced to close this thread for posting.

Thank you all!
Cheers
sokol


----------

